# Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,
manchmal bin ich nachts mit dem Schlauchboot auf einer durchschnittlich 3 Meter tiefen Kiesgrube zum Schleppen unterwegs.

Wenn ich mit der Kopflampe dann vom Boot aus ins Wasser leuchte sehe ich alle paar Meter Weissfische die knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche stehen. Rotaugen und Rotfedern stehen meistens recht ruhig da, Brassen schwimmen leicht hektisch hin und her. Das alles aber ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Im Sommer, wenn das Wasser klarer wird kann man da teilweise richtige "Fish-Watch" Touren machen. 

Ist natürlich als Angler total spannend zu sehen, was da alles so rumschwimmt. 

Was ich mich frage ist, warum die Weissfische nachts so dicht an der Oberfläche stehen !?

Hat jemand eine plausible Erklärung dafür?


----------



## Deddl (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hast du die Beobachtungen häufiger gemacht oder nur bei bestimmten Mondphasen? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie bei Vollmond Insekten von der Oberfläche fressen.


----------



## Welpi (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in der Nacht der Sauerstoffgehalt an bzw. kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche am höchsten ist. Zum einen ist das Oberflächenwasser am kühlsten (somit löst sich mehr Sauerstoff), zum anderen "schalten" die Wasserpflanzen am Grund in der Dunkelheit auf Sauerstoffverbrauch um und verringern somit die Sauerstoffkonzentration in den tieferen Schichten zusätzlich.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in der Nacht der Sauerstoffgehalt an bzw. kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche am höchsten ist. Zum einen *ist das Oberflächenwasser am kühlsten *(somit löst sich mehr Sauerstoff), zum anderen "schalten" die Wasserpflanzen am Grund in der Dunkelheit auf Sauerstoffverbrauch um und verringern somit die Sauerstoffkonzentration in den tieferen Schichten zusätzlich.



Nachts ist es auch kälter als draußen ne...|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Zoobenthos der nachts sein Versteck verlässt und aufsteigt.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



Deddl schrieb:


> Hast du die Beobachtungen häufiger gemacht oder nur bei bestimmten Mondphasen? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie bei Vollmond Insekten von der Oberfläche fressen.



Ich sehe die Fische bevorzugt in Vollmondnächten - das liegt daran, dass ich dann zum schleppen gehe  

Aber sie fressen nichts von der Oberfläche weg, das würde ich ebenfalls sehen. 

Die Rotaugen und Rotfedern stehen recht ruhig da - die kleinen Brassen flitzen hin und her. 

Im Sommer kann man auch kleinere Karpfen sehen, die stehen aber meistens etwas tiefer, so auf 50-60cm.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Ich denke, die Erklärung mit der Sauerstoffzehrung durch Pflanzen in der Nacht ist am naheliegendsten. Ich habe das auch schon gesehen...und es tritt meines Erachtens vorwiegend im Freiwasser auf. In den Pflanzenbeständen eher selten bis nie...oder man sieht es nicht.

Ansonsten wäre aufsteigendes Plankton auch logisch...aber dann würden sie fressen.

Und ja...das Wasser oben kühlt zwar am schnellsten ab...ABER in den meisten Seen ist das Wasser unter einer mehr oder weniger ausgeprägten Sprungschicht trotzdem kühler...es sei denn, man hat so eine richtig flache Pfütze...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



> Ich denke, die Erklärung mit der Sauerstoffzehrung durch Pflanzen in der Nacht ist am naheliegendsten.



Es gibt dort so gut wie keine Unterwasserpflanzen, das übliche Spiel der Unterwasserpflanzen mit Sauerstoffabgabe ins Wasser bei Tageslicht, und Sauerstoffzehrung bei Dunkelheit kann da so ausgeprägt nicht sein....


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



vermesser schrieb:


> es sei denn, man hat so eine richtig flache Pfütze...



Durchschnittlich 3m Wassertiefe - Das ist ein oberfränkischer Karpfenzuchtteich :m

Ich kenne das Phänomen nicht nur aus Seen, sonder auch aus dem Main. Wenn ich die Wallerruten erst bei Dunkelheit auslege sind solche "stehenden" Fische auch immer ein Auswahlkriterium für mich.


Die Frage ist aber auch: Stehen die Fische nur nachts so? Oder tun sie es auch tagsüber, nur sind weg, bevor du sie sehen kannst, weil sie deine dunkle Sillhuette gegen den hellen Taghimmel besser wahrnehmen als gegen den dunklen Nachthimmel?

Stehen sie vielleicht oben, weil dort der Wasserdruck geringer ist, sie deswegen nicht so viel Energie aufwenden müssen um den Druck in der Schwimmblase zu erhalten? "Drückt" es die Fische deswegen nach oben?

Wenn du bei Vollmond angeln gehst - vielleicht sind es Werfische?

Evtl. hats auch mit den Fluchtmöglichkeiten zu tun. Nachts sind weniger Jäger von unten zu erwarten - Hechte z.b. mit Oberständigem Maul sehen nicht so gut, können keine Erfolgreiche Attacke von unten starten - tagsüber umgekehrt - da sind die Reiher, etc. die von oben jagen - deswegen steht der Kleinfisch eher am Grund?

Davon ab - "aufgeregte" Fische sind meist die mit reflektierenden Augen. Also Zander, Güster, Brassen. Hechte z.b. bleiben in der Regel erstmal ruhig stehen, wenn man sie anleuchtet.


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hi, ich kenne das auch, fahre auch hin und wieder nachts zum Fische gucken. Eine wirkliche Erklärung habe ich dafür auch nicht, allerdings denke ich, dass man die tiefer stehenden Fische bloß nicht sieht oder kannst Du die komplette Wassersäule einsehen Franz? Bei mir ist im Freiwasser meist bei ca. 1m Schluss.
Das mit den Pflanzen, naja, ich weiß nicht, ich sehe Fische teils auch mitten im dichtesten, mehreren ha großen Krautfeldern die teils 2m mächtig sind, da dürfte der Theorie nach kein mg Sauerstoff sein.








Edit: Auch Trollwuts Überlegung zu den fehlenden Räubern von unten sehe ich kritisch, nahezu alle Raubfische, Barsche und Forellen vielleicht ausgenommen, sind nachts von unten nach oben aktiv. Auch angeblich nachtblinde Hechte. 
Fische die am heftigsten vor dem Lichtkegel fliehen sind bei mir Schleien alles andere stört sich da kaum dran, Bzw, lässt sich langsam raustreiben oder absinken.

Grüße JK


----------



## rippi (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



jkc schrieb:


> Edit: Auch Trollwuts Überlegung zu den fehlenden Räubern von unten sehe ich Kritisch, nahezu alle Raubfische, Barsche und Forellen vielleicht ausgenommen, sind nachts von unten nach oben aktiv. Auch angeblich nachtblinde Hechte.
> Grüße JK



Genau, und gegen Lichtimmission von der Oberfläche sind Fische wie Rotaugen, Rotfedern und auch Karpfen recht schwer erkennbar, wenn du von unten gegen die Oberfläche guckst. Denn die Unterseite ist bei diesen Fischen ja in der Regel hell.

 Anderseits kann es natürlich auch sein, dass sich die Fische in Richtung von Eis-Clustern ausrichten.:vik:


----------



## Welpi (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nachts ist es auch kälter als draußen ne...|rolleyes|supergri



Ich bin mir der temperaturabhängigen Dichte des Wassers (inklusive der Dichteanomalie bei 4°C) sehr wohl bewusst |rolleyes
Trotzdem zeigt meine Erfahrung, dass bei der Abkühlung der Luft in der Nacht das Oberflächenwasser gefühlt kühler ist als die tieferen Wasserschichten (zumindest mein subjetiver Eindruck, wenn ich mal in die Pfütze steigen muss). Scheinbar ist die konvektive Durchmischung des kühleren (=schwereren Wassers) kein soooo schneller Vorgang..


----------



## Jose (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Fische bevorzugt in Vollmondnächten - das liegt daran, dass ich dann zum schleppen gehe ...



da weiß man also nicht, was die so in anderen nächten treiben.

ich tippe auf vollmondsüchtig :m


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hi, also ich bin auch in "nicht-Vollmondnächten" unterwegs und ganz sicher ist es nicht vom Vollmond abhängig ob man Fische sieht oder nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



> oder kannst Du die komplette Wassersäule einsehen Franz?



Nein. Im Moment ist es aufgrund der Regenfälle der vergangenen Wochen recht trüb, da sprechen wir von einer Sichttiefe von vielleicht 30 oder 40cm. 

Im Sommer wird das Wasser klarer, da sieht man dann vllt. knapp einen Meter. 

Größere Karpfen und Zander sehe ich nachts nicht an der Oberfläche, die müssen also tiefer stehen. 

Ist aber interessant, dass du ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hast.


----------



## Sneep (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Verhalten noch nie beobachtet.
Ich habe davon auch noch nicht gehört. Eine mögliche Erklärung  könnte die instinktive Angst der Fische vor Räubern aus der Luft sein. Das beobachtete Verhalten wird nur nachts gezeigt. In dieser Zeit geht die Gefahr am ehesten von Raubfischen aus. Es ist dann an der Oberfläche im Freiwasser am sichersten, es gibt keine Vögel und Raubfische, die sich nähern, werden leicht erkannt. 
Tagsüber ist die Oberfläche zu gefährlich wegen der Raubfeinde aus der Luft. Dann weicht man besser in die Deckung von Pflanzen aus.

Es wäre dann die Wahl des jeweils sichersten Standorts. Das kann ich nicht belegen, würde aber Sinn machen.

sneeP


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Vielleicht ist es knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche ein Tick wärmer, was den Friedfischen bei der Verdauung der über den Tag aufgenommenen Nahrung hilft.


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Es ist wie immer eine Futterfolge.
Zooplankton schwimmt oben, kleine Fische  fressen Zooplankton, größere fressen Zooplankton und kleine Fische. Große Fische fressen Fische.


----------



## pike-81 (21. Juni 2016)

Moinsen!
Nahrung, Temperatur, Sauerstoff, Schutz, Energiehaushalt. 
Darum dreht sich bei jedem Fisch außerhalb der Laichzeiten ALLES. 
Habe im Sommer ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht. 
Allerdings sind meine Gewässer im Schnitt wesentlich tiefer. 
Führe das Verhalten auf Nahrung und die Sprungschicht zurück. 
Denn darunter ist kaum noch Leben. 
Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



> Es wäre dann die Wahl des jeweils sichersten Standorts. Das kann ich nicht belegen, würde aber Sinn machen.



Daran dachte ich auch schon - knapp unter der Oberfläche ist der sicherste Standort. 

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich das mal schön gefilmt kriege - dann könnt ihr es euch selber mal anschauen


----------



## pike-81 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Ich glaube nicht, das gerade im Dunkeln die Oberfläche der sicherste Standort ist. 
Fast jeder Raubfisch jagt von unten nach oben. 
Gerade bei Nacht bilden die Fische gegen den Himmel eine deutliche Silhouette. 
Da muß ein anderes Grundbedürfnis dahinter stecken. 
Tippe auf Nahrung oder Sauerstoff.


----------



## glavoc (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

sehe auch ich so, gerade knapp unter der Oberfläche hat ein "Futterfisch" doch seine Fluchtmöglichkeiten stark eingegrenzt...so um fast die Hälfte.
MMn auch ein Grund für die Fängigkeit von Topwaterködern.
lg


----------



## Hezaru (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Ich hab sowas auch schon beobachtet, die Weisfischbrut steht aber nicht im tiefen, sondern im flachen Wasser mit wenig Wasser unterm Bauch.
Ich schätze mal es ist Gewässerabhängig.
Evtl machen sie es um nicht so leicht von unten Angegriffen werden zu können. Z.B. bei Zander und Welsbrut.
Hechtbrut, Tagaktiv, da ist so ein Verhalten eher wenig nötig, die pflücken am Tag.
Und weshalb die Weissfische oben stehen?
Mückenschlupf oder eine andere von 10000 Möglichkeiten...

-


----------



## CaptainPike (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das gerade im Dunkeln die Oberfläche der sicherste Standort ist.
> Fast jeder Raubfisch jagt von unten nach oben.
> Gerade bei Nacht bilden die Fische gegen den Himmel eine deutliche Silhouette...


 Von Barschen hab ich das aber auch schonmal gelesen, dass diese Nachts die flacheren Bereiche ansteuern und dort rumvegetieren. Die Annahme war, dass sie unten erst recht leichte Beute sind da sie im Dunkeln vergleichsweise schlecht sehen.


----------



## pike-81 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Flachwasserzonen sind auch noch ein anderer Schnack, als, wie beschrieben, mitten im See. 
Klar suchen dort viele Fische Schutz aber auch Nahrung. 
In der Uferregion dürfte die größte Biomasse in jedem Gewässer zu finden sein. 
Ausgenommen Plateaus und Barschberge vielleicht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



jkc schrieb:


> Auch Trollwuts Überlegung zu den fehlenden Räubern von unten sehe ich kritisch, nahezu alle Raubfische, Barsche und Forellen vielleicht ausgenommen, sind nachts von unten nach oben aktiv.


Aber sie sind möglichst weit weg vom Grund, und da sind prinzipiell die schlimmsten (sensorisch stark überlegenen) Schleichjäger ala Aal und Wels unterwegs, und früher gab es dort bestimmt noch schlimmeres. :q

Ggü. schnellen Jägern wuie Forellen und Hechten bleibt ihnen sowohl der optisch nicht nachvollziehbare Sprung in die Luft wie auch der gesamte Wasserraum nach unten, und die Seitenlinienwarnung funktioniert hinab in die freie Wassersäule auch am besten, sofern er selber und die Nachbarn auch alle sehr ruhig sind. 
Insofern könnte das als eine Sicherheitsgrundstellung und bevorzugte Ruhestellung schon gut für den Fisch sein.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Die Oberfläche im Freiwasserbereich bietet in der Nacht eigentlich sogar erheblichen Schutz. 
Wer schon einmal einen Köder nachts gegen den Himmel gehalten hat, weiß, dass man den Köder bei bedecktem Himmel gar nicht sieht und selbst bei Sternenhimmel nur schwerlich dann, wenn man ihn bewegt.
Selbst wenn das menschliche Auge unterlegen ist, so ist selbst ein Räuber auf "Bewegung" angewiesen. 
Wenn die Fische sich an der Oberfläche also zu dem ruhig verhalten, dann sind sie faktisch auch über die Seitenlinie kaum zu orten. Die Restbewegung von Kiemen und Flossen könnte im Wasser in den sonstigen "Geräuschen" untergehen und er wäre nur im unmittelbaren Nahbereich für den Räuber zu finden. Der Räuber würde sich durch seine schwimmende Suchbewegung in einem solchen Fall für den ruhenden Fisch aber hierdurch selbst verraten, dieser ist gewarnt und flüchtet.

Der Fisch könnte sich faktisch damit für seinen Räuber in einem Tarnmodus befinden.

Nicht umsonst nimmt man Nachts Köder die durch Radau, Bewegung/Druck oder Farbe auf sich aufmerksam machen. 

Im Mondschein oder im Lichtsmog von Städten verkehrt sich das aber ins genaue Gegenteil.

Hierfür spricht, dass in Vollmondnächten an der Oberfläche immer eine starke Aktivität zu verzeichnen ist.

In unseren Nachtangeleinsätzen haben wird auf Grund bei solchen Verhältnissen eigentlich nur schwer gefangen, aber mit Knicklichtpose im Freiwasserbereich neben Hechten sogar Aale.

Der Freiwasserkörper ist ein idealer Fluchtraum, da er anders als die Uferzone oder Kraut, Geäst etc kein Hindernis bietet und auch kein Anpirschschutz für den Räuber vorhanden ist.
Die Uferzone hingegen ist nachts Störungen unterworfen und andere Fische suchen diesen Bereich zum Absuchen nach Fressen auf. Ist es doch die biologisch aktivste Zone in einem  Gewässer. Sich darin aufzuhalten, könnte daher gefährlich sein. 

Das sich im Oberflächenbereich durch den Gasaustausch mit dem Luftkörper nachts mehr Sauerstoff befindet, ist nicht abwegig, da im Wasser nicht nur Kraut, sondern auch Kleinstalgen Sauerstoff zehren. 

Für einen Räuber stellt die Oberfläche zu dem ebenfalls immer eine Gefahr dar, selbst Opfer zu werden.

Der Beutefisch befindet sich im Oberflächenbereich der Freiwasserzone möglicherweise daher in einer Komfortzone.


----------



## racoon (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Grund dafür muss ein Grundbedürfnis sein. Für Fische gibt es drei: Sauerstoff , Nahrung und XXX
XXX schließe ich aus, da die Kuschelei für dieses Jahr gelaufen sein sollte, bleiben also Nahrung und Atmung.
Da die Fische ruhig stehen und nix fressen scheidet auch das Bedürfnis Nahrung aus. Bleibt also noch Atmung, d.h. genau in dieser Gewässertiefe ist das Wasser am besten und hat den vermutlich optimalen Sauerstoff-Sättigungsgrad.

Ich messe den Fischen nicht eine derartige Intelligenz bei, dass sie wissen, in welcher Wassertiefe sie sich befinden und genau diese Tiefe beibehalten müssen, damit sie in der geringsten Gefahr schweben und weder von oben noch von unten angegriffen werden können.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



racoon schrieb:


> Ich messe den Fischen nicht eine derartige Intelligenz bei, dass sie wissen, in welcher Wassertiefe sie sich befinden und genau diese Tiefe beibehalten müssen, damit sie in der geringsten Gefahr schweben und weder von oben noch von unten angegriffen werden können.



Das tue ich bei einigen Mitmenschen auch nicht, dennoch überleben sie irgendwie Tag für Tag.
Das hat nichts mit Intelligenz, sondern einfach mit veranlagten Verhaltensweisen zu tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

@Deep Down

super Ausführung zum Thema! #6


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



racoon schrieb:


> Grund dafür muss ein Grundbedürfnis sein.
> Ich messe den Fischen nicht eine derartige Intelligenz bei, dass sie wissen, in welcher Wassertiefe sie sich befinden und genau diese Tiefe beibehalten müssen, damit sie in der geringsten Gefahr schweben und weder von oben noch von unten angegriffen werden können.



Instinkte haben nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun und dann gibt es ja noch das Schwarmverhalten, was an manchen Stellen als "Schwarmintelligenz" gehandelt wird 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> .. und da sind prinzipiell die schlimmsten ... und Wels unterwegs...
> ....



Einspruch.:q 
Waller gehören mit zu der häufigsten Fischart, die ich nachts direkt unter der Oberfläche sehe, diese Fische bringen dann aber alle auch eine Mindestgröße von ca. 90cm mit, was sich etwa auch mit meinen anglerischen Erfahrungen deckt, wonach größere Waller tendenziell flach jagen, kleinere fast ausschließlich in Grundnähe.
Ich denke es sind unterschiedliche Gründe die die Fische zur Oberfläche kommen lassen. Im Herbst sehe ich oft kleine Hechte so zwischen 15-35cm direkt an der Oberfläche über dem Kraut stehen, bei denen bin ich mir sicher, dass die sich dort verstecken, denn die stehen dann so flach, dass über ihnen gar kein Wasser mehr ist in dem sie Räubern könnten.
Die Waller hingegen, sind ganz sicher auf Nahrungssuche wenn sie nur wenige Zentimeter unter der Oberfläche umher ziehen. Denen ist es auch egal wie schlecht die Sichtbedingungen sind, da sie mit ihren Barteln Scannen. Einschneidendes Erlebnis war als ein Waller mein Paddel attackierte, welches beim Vorbeirudern direkt vor ihm eintauchte.
Tja, was aber Brassen, Rotaugen und Co da suchen? Gut bei kleineren Fischen denke ich auch "Schutz", aber so eine 10Pfd. Brasse braucht sich wohl kaum noch Sorgen machen.

Ich denke, die Fische kommen nachts "auch", zur Oberfläche und halten sich nicht ausschließlich dort auf. Tiefer stehende Fische werden halt nur nicht wahr genommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Ich habe das mal versucht zu filmen, z.Zt. ist die Wassertrübung recht hoch - aber ich denke man kann die Fischlein schon sehen 

[youtube1]UIGtCeGbNwE[/youtube1]


----------



## Sneep (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hallo,

richtig ist, dass Fische bestimmte Grundbedürfnisse haben, die sie befriedigen wollen oder müssen.
Das wären, Sauerstoff, Nahrung, Schutz und Temperatur.

Wie bereits erwähnt, vermute ich in diesem Fall ein Streben nach mehr Sicherheit. Nachts geht die Gefahr nur von Raubfischen, weniger von Vögeln aus. Zudem sind die Fische an der Oberfläche durch die hellen Bäuche von unten schwer zu erkennen. Ein Räuber kann sich kaum nähern ohne entdeckt zu werden. Das würde schon Sinn machen. 

Schauen wir uns die anderen Theorien an. 
Nahrungsaufnahme können wir streichen. Der Themenstarter hat oft genug betont, dass die Fische keine Nahrung aufnehmen. Weder das hektische herum schwimmen der Brassen, noch das ruhige Stehen der Rotaugen/Rotfedern passen dazu.

Zum Sauerstoff. Hier liegt definitiv kein Sauerstoffmangel vor,
Dann würden die Fische Schnappatmung im Wasserfilm an der Oberfläche durchführen. Das Beispiel mit der Sprungschicht ist abwegig. Auch wenn es eine tote Zone unter der Sprungschicht gibt, bleibt immer noch jede Menge Wasserkörper zwischen der Sprungschicht am Boden und der Oberfläche. Deswegen muss kein Fisch aufstiegen.

Zum Sauerstoffmangel in der Nacht. Der Sauerstoff ist am Abend am höchsten und am Morgen am geringsten.
Wenn dem so ist, macht es für die Fische keinen Sinn sich in der 1. Nachthälfte wegen des Sauerstoffs an die Oberfläche zu begeben, dann würden die das erst gegen Morgen machen.

Das Beispiel mit den flachen Buchten, macht in diesem Zusammenhang keinen Sinn. Hier ist klar, was die Fische hier hinzieht. Die Cyprinidenbrut sucht Schutz vor Räubern und warmes Wasser um möglichst schnell zu wachsen.Junge BF suchen Schutz vor den Großen, die im flachen Wasser auflaufen würden. Diese Fische stehen aber nicht an der Oberfläche, sondern im Flachen. Das hat nichts miteinander zu tun.

SnEeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zudem sind die Fische an der Oberfläche durch die hellen Bäuche von unten schwer zu erkennen. Ein Räuber kann sich kaum nähern ohne entdeckt zu werden. Das würde schon Sinn machen.



Es ist ja selten, dass ich Dir widersprechen muss. Jetzt aber.....

Selbst der hellste, silbernste oder weiße Bauch ist von unten gegen die Wasseroberfläche einfach nur schwarz. Die silberne Färbung des Bauches und Teile der Seite (die ja eigentlich keine Farbe ist, sondern nur Lichtbrechung) dient dazu, die Shilouette von der Seite verschwimmen zu lassen.
Dass Fische die Oberflächennähe aufsuchen, um für Fressfeinde weniger gut sichtbar zu sein, ist daher ein Trugschluß.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Die Oberfläche wird vom Wind am stärksten bewegt und damit sollte sich der Geruch der Fische schneller verdünnen als am Grund. Vielleicht ist die stärkere Verbreitung des Geruchs der Friedfische weniger gefährlich als eine konzentrierte Duftmarke am Grund, wo sich die feinen Nasen wie Waller und Zander aufhalten.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist ja selten, dass ich Dir widersprechen muss. Jetzt aber.....
> 
> Selbst der hellste, silbernste oder weiße Bauch ist von unten gegen die Wasseroberfläche einfach nur schwarz.  Trugschluß.


 
 Entschuldige, aber das stimmt nur in einem Fall, wenn Licht direkt von Oben auf den Fisch trifft und hat dann was mit Schatten zu tun.  mit normalen Restlicht im Wasser wirken weiße Bäuche unten (äh naja) relativ wenig sichtbar
Ansonsten hätte die Evolution sich diese Mühe wohl auch nicht gemacht:m


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Ich glaube nicht das Fische sich an der Oberfläche aufhalten um Raubfischen zu entgehen. 
Ich habe schon oft, am frühen Morgen, wenn der See wie ein Spiegel daliegt, Weißfische an der Oberfläche beobachtet. Die stehen dann kopfüber, schwimmen Bauch oben und lassen es sich gut gehen. Die chillen nur[emoji6].

Meine Vermutung ist, daß es an der Wasseroberfläche kühler ist und das mögen die wohl.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Kühleres Wasser sollte eigentlich absinken aber ohne Wind bei geringem Dichteunterschied könnte das vielleicht stabil sein.
Fisch-Psychologie scheint noch ein weißes Blatt für die Ichthyologie sein.
Möglich ist auch, dass sie einfach Struktur suchen, um sich daran zu orientieren. Manche finden das unten, manche oben.


----------



## Sneep (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hallo 

  ich kann nicht glauben, dass sich die Evolution bei den weißen Bäuchen der Fische nichts gedacht hat. Aber glauben heißt nicht wissen. Alleine der Umstand, dass ein Räuber sich kaum unbemerkt annähern kann, dürfte schon Vorteil genug sein. In den Pflanzen am Boden dürfte es nachts wesentlich gefährlicher sein. 

Nicht umsonst wird das Verhalten nur in der Nacht beobachtet. Mit Anbruch des Tages sehen die Fische in einem Angriff aus der Luft die größere Gefahr. Mit Seeadler und Fischadler gibt es nur noch zwei Arten die Fische in Sturzangriffen jagen. Die Chance von einen Seeadler angegriffen zu werden ist minimal. Die Angst vor Angriffen aus der Luft ist aber bei Fischen tief verankert. Das kann man sehr gut beobachten wenn Rotaugen an einem Futterteppich stehen. Die Tiere vermeiden es sich über den hellen Fleck am Boden zu stellen weil sie dann aus der Luft sehr gut zu erkennen sind.

  @Zokker
  das von dir geschilderte Verhalten habe ich auch mehrfach beobachten können, vor allen Dingen bei Barschen und Rotaugen. Die Fische treiben dann Kopf unter im Freiwasser. Dieses Verhalten ist aber nicht auf die Nacht beschränkt wie in unserem Beispiel. Hier wird geschildert dass die Rotaugen ruhig stehen und kleinere Brassen hektisch herumschwimmen. 
  Die Theorie dass die Fische an der Oberfläche das kühlere Wasser suchen, ist völlig abwegig. Bei den beobachteten Fischen, handelt es sich ausschließlich um Cypriniden. Diese sind bekanntlich wärmeliebend.  Kein Cyprinide sucht freiwillig kühleres Wassere auf.

  @Laichzeit
  Mit deiner Theorie mit dem Geruch kann ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden. Wann kommt denn der Geruchssinn  des Jägers zum tragen? Am ehesten doch am Grund in den Pflanzen beim stöbern nach versteckten Fischen. Der Räuber sucht mit dem Geruchssinn überwiegend einzelne Fische im Nahbereich.
  Zum Orten von Fischansammlungen, kommt überwiegend das Seitenlinienorgan zum Einsatz. 
  Der Waller kann zusätzlich Wasserwirbel aufspüren, die von schwimmenden Fischen erzeugt werden.

SNEEP


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das stimmt nur in einem Fall, wenn Licht direkt von Oben auf den Fisch trifft und hat dann was mit Schatten zu tun.  mit normalen Restlicht im Wasser wirken weiße Bäuche unten (äh naja) relativ wenig sichtbar
> Ansonsten hätte die Evolution sich diese Mühe wohl auch nicht gemacht:m



Es handelt sich hierbei um das Prinzip der Gegenschattierung (Thayer-Prinzip). Es ist auch eines der am meisten fehlinterpretierten Phänomene der Natur, weil unsere Logik diese Fehlinterpretation quasi provoziert. Selbst das Militär hat noch im 2. Weltkrieg alle Flugzeuge unterseits mit Silberfarbe streichen lassen.
Der Flak war das vollkommen egal, weil sie die gegnerischen Flugzeuge stets von unten, als schwarzen oder dunklen Kontrast zum hellen Himmel gesehen hat.

Erst wenn ein Angriff seitlich erfolgt, wirkt die Tarnung, da sie der Auflösung der Konturen dient. Dabei kommt es noch auf den Winkel an, in dem das Licht auf die Schuppen fällt.
Richtig wirksam wird die Tarnung auch erst bei der Flucht, wenn stets und schnell verändernde Lichteinfallswinkel die Konturen des Fisches permanent verändern.

Steht ein Fisch nun an der Oberfläche, wird das Licht erst dann wirksam reflektiert, wenn es sehr schräg in das Wasser eindringt. Beispielsweise bei Sonnenauf- oder untergang. 

Die Evolution hat sich also sehr wohl was dabei "gedacht". Aber sicher nicht, dass Fische nachts gegen die Wasseroberfläche getarnt sind.

Warum stehen Fische nun nachts oft dicht unter der Oberfläche? Und das vor allem bei Mondschein.

Wissen tue ich es nicht, aber eine mögliche Erklärung wäre die Reflektion einer Lichtquelle (Mond, Straßenleuchte etc) auf der Wasseroberfläche. 
Das Insekten nachts Lichtquellen anfliegen, ist sattsam bekannt. Möglicherweise fliegen sie auch den sich im Wasser spiegelnden Mond oder die Straßenlaterne an und landen so im Wasser. 

Spekulation....


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Kühleres Wasser sollte eigentlich absinken...





Sneep schrieb:


> ...Bei den beobachteten Fischen, handelt es sich ausschließlich um Cypriniden. Diese sind bekanntlich wärmeliebend....



Vielleicht hab ich ja einen Denkfehler und das Wasser ist an der Oberfläche wärmer. Man müsste mal nachmessen.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Thema, denkbar wäre, dass die Weißfische in der Nacht das wärmere Wasser aufsuchen, um effizienter verdauen zu können, da es ja wechselwarme Tiere sind.
Pflanzliche Nahrung ist energieärmer und schwerer verdaulich als Tierische.
Das würde erklären, dass nur Weißfische an der Oberfläche stehen. Tagsüber fressen, nachts verdauen.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



> Vielleicht hab ich ja einen Denkfehler und das Wasser ist an der Oberfläche wärmer. Man müsste mal nachmessen.



Am Donnerstag Abend war ich wieder auf dem See unterwegs, da hatte ich das Echolot dabei. Der Geber, der ca. 10cm unter der Wasseroberfläche hängt zeigte eine Wasser-Temperatur von 25°C , so ab ca. 2m Tiefe wird das wasser spürbar kälter. Das habe ich bei einem nächtlichen Bad ohne technische Hilfsmittel mit meinen Zehenspitzen analysiert.  :q 

Ich war jetzt in den letzten Tagen oft abends unterwegs, und konnte die kleinen Fische an der Oberfläche jeden Tag sehen. In den ufernahen, flachen Buchten - die man ja bis zum Grund einsehen kann - ist kein einziger Fisch.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hi,

Wieso halten sich Fische in den warmen Oberflächenschicht auf?
Wieso bewegen sie sich da kaum.
Wieso fangen Berufsfischer mit Ihren Stellnetzen (von der Oberfläche bis Boden) und wir Angler in Vollmondphasen nichts?
Wieso fängt man auch ersschwert Raubfissche in der Vollmondzeit?

Wieso ist der Fischadler noch nicht ausgestorben wenn sich Fische nur Nachts an der Oberfläche aufhalten?

Wieso fängt man Karpfen an den Frühen Morgenstunden in max. 1 Metrer Waassertiefe im See so gut? (Nachts hab ich das noch nicht probiert.)

Zieht sogar der Mond mit seiner Anziehungskraft, der den Flutspiegel um bis zu 12m steigen lässt, auch die Fische an die Oberfläche?

Wieso; wieso; wieso;

Einiges hat sich bereist ergeben, - gut gefragt.


Ist do mir wurscht, i fang hald do nix. Gehe hald an an andern Dog.

Eigentlich will Franz auf die Antwort hinaus: Wenn er auf Großwild schleppt ist das der Grund warum die Kleinen sich besser still halten - oder Franz.

mfg
NM


----------



## Sneep (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hallo,
  @ Ralle 24,


  Wirklich unsicher dürften sich die Fische an der Oberfläche aber nicht fühlen. Das Verhalten der Fische an der Oberfläche in unserem Fall ist so, dass sie keine Fressaktivitäten zeigen.
  Insekten fliegen nachts tatsächlich Lichtquellen an, mit Sicherheit aber keine Reflexionen auf der Wasseroberfläche. Lichtquellen werden angeflogen, weil Insekten sie mit dem Mond verwechseln. Dazu sind alle hellen Lichter über dem Horizont geeignet.
  Bei der Entfernung zum Mond, ändert sich der Winkel zwischen Mond und Flugziel fast gar nicht.
  Bei der Laterne ist das anders. Wenn das Insekt nur wenige Zentimeter fliegt, wander der „Mond“ sofort zur Seite aus und das Tier muss eine Korrektur vornehmen. Im Ergebnis fliegt das Insekt dann so lange im Kreis um die Lichtquelle, bis es verendet. Wie aber fliegt man Kreise zum einen hellen Fleck auf der Wasseroberfläche?


  @NaabMäx
  See- und Fischadler sind deshalb noch nicht verhungert. weil es immer genug dumme Karpfen gibt, die gerne mal ein Sonnenbad nehmen. 
  Wir betrachten hier ein bestimmtes Verhalten in einem bestimmten See. Hier stehen Weißfische passiv an der Oberfläche, fressen aber nicht. Dieses Verhalten zeigen sie nur bei Nacht. Daraus den Schluss zu ziehen, dass Fische nur in der Nacht an die Oberfläche kommen ist abwegig.


  @Laichzeit
  Die Theorie mit dem wärmeren Wasser an der Oberfläche hat viel für sich. Das wäre für Cypriniden Grund genug, diese Schichten mit wärmerem Wasser aufzusuchen. Tagsüber im See fressen und über Nacht  im warmen Wasser an der Oberfläche schnell verdauen.


  Ein ähnliches Verhalten habe ich beim Karpfen beobachtet
  In der Dämmerung und nachts sind sie im Fluss auf Futtersuche, tagsüber wandern sie in die flachen Altarm ein und sonnen dort. Das führt dazu, dass Karpfen in einem relativ kalten Barbenfluss Abwachsraten wie in der extensiven Karpfenzucht erreichen.


  snEEp


----------



## Frame (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Tippe auf Atmung/Schwimmblase und Energiesparmodus, wobei das jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit Sauerstoffknappheit zu tun haben muss!
Tippe eher auf den Mix von gelösten Gasen (Methan, Co2, H2S usw.) im Wasser die sich dann wieder auch auf die Schwimmblase auswirken.
Fressen scheidet eher aus obwohl es alledings Insektenaktivitäten mit Sicherheit gibt (Gut sichtbar in dem Video von Franz.)

Hab schon sehr viele kapitale Aale an der Oberfläche nachts gefangen und nicht nur bei Vollmond.(... was aber wieder ein anderes Kapitel ist.)
Bei den Aalen nachts an der Oberfläche ists mir auch ein großes Rätsel. Die hatten vermutlich andere Gründe nachts dort zu jagen.
Wäre mal nen eigenen Thread wert|rolleyes.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hat das schon mal jemand in fließendem Wasser, also ohne Temperaturschichtung beobachtet?


----------



## bw1 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

@ Frame

 Warum man Aale nachts bei Vollmond (zumindest an sehr vielen Gewässern) am besten an der Oberfläche fängt? Eben weil der Kleinfisch dann dort oben ist. Auch über tiefem Wasser. 

 In mondlosen Nächten ist der Aal dagegen nicht ausschließlich, aber mehrheitlich am Grund unterwegs - und auch die Weißfische. Der Mond spielt also eine entscheidende Rolle. Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass die Temperatur oder Sicherheitsaspekte maßgebend sind. Dann doch eher vom Mond angezogene Kleintierchen, auf die es dann die Weißfische abgesehen haben. Auch wenn die Fische von Franz nicht so wirken, als würden sie fressen; vielleicht täuscht der Eindruck oder sie verhalten sich wegen Boot und Lampe nicht natürlich. 

 Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

ich denk, die machen da afterwork-party.

die bananen machen ja auch was sie wollen


wird mir, ausgerechnet mir, ein bisschen zu intellel hier, sorry :k


----------



## Frame (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



bw1 schrieb:


> @ Frame
> 
> Warum man Aale nachts bei Vollmond (zumindest an sehr vielen Gewässern) am besten an der Oberfläche fängt? Eben weil der Kleinfisch dann dort oben ist. Auch über tiefem Wasser.
> 
> Gruß, Burkhard



*Ist zwar OT weil sichs auf Aale bezieht*, aber der Einwurf mit den Aalen kam ja von mir:

Da gibts an einem von 2 Baggerseen außer Barschen und Sonnenbarschen überhaupt keine Kleinfische. Diese beiden Arten dominieren die Flachzonen und genau diese beiden Arten steigen nachts nicht an die Oberfläche. 

Nicht in diesem See (7 ha) zumindest (und auch sonstwo niemals gesehen).
Barsche und Sonnenbarsche tauchen nachts eher ab nach meiner Erfahrung. Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen?

Lasse mich gerne belehren da ich z. B. nicht tauchen darf und aus dieser Sicht höchstens aus Unterhaltungen mit Tauchern subjektiv bissl mitreden darf...!

An nem anderen See (11 ha) gibts zwar schon paar kleine Rotaugen. Komischerweise fängt man da bei Vollmond aber auch ebenso gut auf Grund ganz weit draussen.
Aber nur solange der Köder nach dem einleiern noch halbwegs frisch riecht. Liegt er länger als ne Stunde draußen sinken die Chancen exponential, eigentlich schon nach 30-45 Minuten... Das gehört aber zum kleinen Aal 1 x 1... :g

OT Off.

Macht aber Spass der Thread, ich will den noch nicht begraben Jose:m


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal jemand in fließendem Wasser, also ohne Temperaturschichtung beobachtet?



Weiter vorne schon beschrieben, im Main.
Allerdings merkt man da auch gerade im Sommer teilweise deutliche Temperaturunterschiede an verschiedenen Punkten.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> wir Angler in Vollmondphasen nichts?
> Wieso fängt man auch erschwert Raubfissche in der Vollmondzeit?



Das ist so ein lumpiges Gerücht.
Ich freu mich jedes Mal auf Vollmond, weil ich im schnitt besser fange als in anderen Nächten.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Ja Tollwut,
War nicht die Frage bezogen auf Weisfische? 

Sneep:
Wo hab ich behauptet, dass die Weisfische nur Nachts
an der Oberfläche stehen. Bitte die ganzen Kommentare reinziehen. Dann verstehst du.

Stell dir mal vor du bist so ein kleines Rotauge, da schwimmt ein riesen Teil plötzlich über dir, - und dann noch wenn die Zehen abgesenkt werden zum Temperatur fühlen -Schockstarre-.  Da bekommt Weisfisch eine neue Bedeutung. 
Barbe lutscht am Zeh? Wie krieg ich das Bild wieder aus dem Kopf. - Danke Franz.

mfg
NM


----------



## Sneep (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Hallo NaabMax

da muss ich dir Recht geben. In dem Beitrag steht wirklich nichts drin.

SnEEp


----------



## Lorenz (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Warum stehen Weissfische nachts unter der Oberfläche?*

Irgendwo müssen sie stehen und ob es anderswo aus Weißfischsicht "besser" oder sicherer ist, sei mal dahingestellt.

Ich würde auf angenehme(re) Temperatur und Sauerstoffgehalt, aufsteigendes Zooplankton und nächtlichen Insektenschlupf tippen.


----------

